# Cruciate ligament surgery



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience working with dogs who have had a TPLO surgery for a injury diagnosed as a cruciate tear?
I'm interested in how successful people have found the operation, recovery times, exercise plans, etc.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a 9 year-old female ASD (pet) that has had two total hip replacements and two TPLO's. 

As far as I can tell the procedures have helped her so that she's not in pain from walking from one side of the room to the other. She does seem to suffer from some lameness and perhaps some stiffness but, again, she is 9, a little overweight and is just not a physically sound dog. 

You might google it and see what else you can come up with. Good luck!

P.S. I might add that the rehabilitation for these procedures requires a lot of patience and discipline on your part, lest you allow your dog to re-injure their rehabilitating joint and then have to start all over.


----------

